# Sticky  Ticks



## strof51

I have posted this link on another post about ticks but think it would be a good idea to post again here.

http://www.bada-uk.org/

This site is worth book marking for future reference if you have not had a tick on you dog or yourself before.


----------



## Tressa

Thanks for that, Col. Going to order some removers.


----------



## Sarette

I've bookmarked it for future reference, thanks!


----------



## caradunne

Thank you so much, the video demo demystifies the little horrors - I am so squeamish about this I dread finding one, but do check after every romp in the fields! I have just submitted an order xx


----------



## tessybear

I dread finding a tick I'm so squeamish! A friend of mine was ill for a year wih lyme disease. Thanks for the link- very useful.


----------



## caradunne

strof51 said:


> I have posted this link on another post about ticks but think it would be a good idea to post again here.
> 
> http://www.bada-uk.org/
> 
> This site is worth book marking for future reference if you have not had a tick on you dog or yourself before.


Thank you so much, I already had a tick remover and never had to use it. Watched the video and felt a bit more confident. Ordered the O'Tom as it looked so simple to use - had to use it this morning - am now shaking as the thing came off with its legs kicking - ughhhhhhhhhhhhh xx


----------



## Dylansmum

I'm concerned that I wouldn't see ticks on Dylan. How can you check every inch under their fur?


----------



## caradunne

I felt it while I was cuddling her - it was about an inch down her neck below her ear, a place I would never check. I check her legs, paw pads and tummy every day - I am now going to be a bit more thorough in the check. I was due to apply Frontline last week but didn't because she had the tummy upset, so it was a week overdue and the tick was alive. My friend found one on her cocker and the tick was dead, his Frontline was up to date. It was very easy to feel but I would never have seen it. Once i had detached it I lost it in her fur for ages, if I find another I might clip the fur around it so that I can remove it more easily. Apparently they are rife around here at the moment. xx


----------



## Dylansmum

I use Advocate instead of frontline, as I'm concerned about lungworm, but I dont think that kills ticks. You can't seem to win whichever you choose


----------



## strof51

I changed from Program Plus combined flea and worm treatment to Frontline as it protects against Ticks and a separate worm treatment on the recommendation from the vet.

We've found the ticks mainly on the neck around the ears. unfortunately by the time you find them they have had a good feed. You will feels a small lump as you run your hand firmly over the dog. As the fur is so thick it is hard to spot a tick until it has been on your dog for about a day. 
It can be very alarming to find your first one.
It was in Sweden that we first came across them, but it was the kids and yourself you had to check as the little bliters were everywhere.


----------



## caradunne

Because of the media coverage re lung worm I asked my vet if I should change from Frontline and she told me they have not come across any lung worm cases here and it was more of an issue in built up areas. I would be interested to know what other vets are advising. Xx


----------



## embee

My vet has given me Advocate for Flo as she said it also deals with some worms which is important with kids in the family. It doesn't protect against ticks but she asked where I walked Flo and when I told her the areas she said they didn't see any cases of ticks in those areas!

Why can't there just be one product that deals with everything?

Why wouldn't they prescribe Advocate and a tick protection treatment? Or do they try to avoid using preventative treatments when they can as they are not good for the dog when used more often than necessary?


----------



## embee

caradunne said:


> Because of the media coverage re lung worm I asked my vet if I should change from Frontline and she told me they have not come across any lung worm cases here and it was more of an issue in built up areas. I would be interested to know what other vets are advising. Xx


I thought Frontline covered ticks? Strof51 has just said it does but you've found a live tick on Izzy. Confused.

OK just seen you didn't give Frontline due to stomach upset.


----------



## strof51

Frontline will not give you any protection against worms, if you use it you will need a separate medication for worms. 
To give protection for ticks Frontline is used every month and if you only need protection from fleas every 2 months.

We spend a lot of time walking where there is long grass with a higher risk of ticks.


----------



## caradunne

Ticks are a huge problem here, everyone's dogs are getting them. The sheep are beginning to get cleared from the fields (for slaughter I guess), so the problem will slow down a bit. A local dog walker found one on her own leg recently! xx


----------



## embee

caradunne said:


> A local dog walker found one on her own leg recently! xx


Ewwwwwwww I'm going to stop looking at this thread!


----------



## strof51

The area that we walk and have got ticks is land with no livestock, so even after the sheep have been removed there is a danger of picking one up. They are active during the warmer months so are about for a long time. 
Ive been bitten by a tick not a nice experience


----------



## caradunne

strof51 said:


> The area that we walk and have got ticks is land with no livestock, so even after the sheep have been removed there is a danger of picking one up. They are active during the warmer months so are about for a long time.
> Ive been bitten by a tick not a nice experience


You are right and also here there are a lot of wild deer who mingle with the sheep and they will be carrying them as well. I am now tucking my jeans into my socks! I check her thoroughly after every walk and now I have dealt with one it will be easier to do more. Thank you again for this thread and the video. xx


----------



## carwin

Just ordered 2 packs, one for home, one for holiday caravan.

We found a tick on Tilly's nose after visiting Queen Elizabeth country park on the south downs, wish we had these then, it looks so simple on the video clip. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Dylansmum said:


> I use Advocate instead of frontline, as I'm concerned about lungworm, but I dont think that kills ticks. You can't seem to win whichever you choose


I use Advocate too. When I asked my vet about ticks he suggested using Advantix made by the same company. Advantix, however, covers ticks, fleas and biting insects but not, as has been mentioned, lungworm! He suggested that during the tick season I alternate between Advocate and Advantix every 2 weeks. It would be overkill on the fleas but would cover the lungworm and ticks (both rife in Surrey). I've stretched it a bit longer and do the treatment every 3 weeks. First Advocate then three weeks later Advantix, three weeks after that back to Advocate etc etc.

So far no fleas, no lungworm, no ticks. 

Karen x


----------



## MillieDog

Cockapoodledoo said:


> I use Advocate too. When I asked my vet about ticks he suggested using Advantix made by the same company. Advantix, however, covers ticks, fleas and biting insects but not, as has been mentioned, lungworm! He suggested that during the tick season I alternate between Advocate and Advantix every 2 weeks. It would be overkill on the fleas but would cover the lungworm and ticks (both rife in Surrey). I've stretched it a bit longer and do the treatment every 3 weeks. First Advocate then three weeks later Advantix, three weeks after that back to Advocate etc etc.
> 
> So far no fleas, no lungworm, no ticks.
> 
> Karen x


I had a long chat with my vet last week as during a routine check and chatting about whether I'd recognise a tick - low a behold Millie had a tick on her leg. It could only have been there a day as she'd been to the grooomers. The vet said it was a small one and she showed me how to remove it and kill it - the suggestion of using a buring cigarette, as told to me by an old boy was taken as a big no no. No surprise there then. Millie then needed a nasty antibiotic injection as it had already got infected.

Millie really enjoys running in long grass and we visit the New Forest loads, ticks are a real concern. Yet the vet is concerned about lung worm as it is present in Herts. So we've agreed to give her Frontline every month for the ticks and Advocate two weeks later (monthly) to cover for lung worm, which is the killer of the two.

The vet did say however that ticks are a summer/autumn thing and I can stop using Frontline in October. Will probably start it in late April/May.


----------



## MichelleE

Just returned from the New Forest on holiday and during my morning cuddle with Poppy found a tick  While I was on the internet to find the best way of removal (have since seen the tool Col recommends) Poppy managed to remove it herself - still alive and kicking! Then had to do lots of looking at gross pictures to see if she had removed it intact - and it looks like she has (clever girl). Whilst checking her all over, found another on her tail that I accidently knocked off whilst looking for them. Think they must have been affected by the treatment as they came off easily and intact, although had obviously had a feed. Now disposed off down the loo in bleach. Yuk - nice start to a Sunday morning.


----------



## curt3007

MichelleE said:


> Just returned from the New Forest on holiday and during my morning cuddle with Poppy found a tick  While I was on the internet to find the best way of removal (have since seen the tool Col recommends) Poppy managed to remove it herself - still alive and kicking! Then had to do lots of looking at gross pictures to see if she had removed it intact - and it looks like she has (clever girl). Whilst checking her all over, found another on her tail that I accidently knocked off whilst looking for them. Think they must have been affected by the treatment as they came off easily and intact, although had obviously had a feed. Now disposed off down the loo in bleach. Yuk - nice start to a Sunday morning.


Yuky yuk! Clever girl Poppy! Hows Daisy doing? George is a livewire at times, would love to see a pic of Daisy


----------



## MichelleE

Daisy is doing great and got loads of attention on holiday. She is a really sweet, gentle pup, but a right scrapper with Poppy (have nicknamed her scrappy do). Only coughs very occasionally now. Will upload some pics later and post an updated one. Hope george doing well.


----------



## curt3007

MichelleE said:


> Daisy is doing great and got loads of attention on holiday. She is a really sweet, gentle pup, but a right scrapper with Poppy (have nicknamed her scrappy do). Only coughs very occasionally now. Will upload some pics later and post an updated one. Hope george doing well.


Aw that's fab Michelle, love the scappy do name! George is very greedy and I think that explains why he was the biggest in the litter, looking forward to seeing some pics x


----------



## sharplesfamily

Last Sunday my friend visited with her 10 week old chocolate lab puppy. She hadn't had her 2nd jab so hadn't yet been out or seen other dogs and therefore wasn't at all well behaved with Luna (that's another story!). They stayed two hours. That night we got a call from them. They had just removed over 30 ticks from Holly!!!! And the next day the vet removed even more. But Luna didn't have one, so I don't think she got them from our garden but their own, as they back onto fields. And I really don't think Holly had been treated for ticks as their breeder didn't sound particularly good - if she had been treated, no way would she have got that many!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Poor Holly - all better now and fully treated. But thank goodness Luna was ok. Just goes to show these treatments are well worth the money.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Wow that's a lot of ticks!! Look forward to the 'another story'!!! 

Karen xx


----------



## wilfiboy

Poor Poppy but glad it was nt too much of an ordeal.
As for Holly, what a nightmare i really cant imagine, poor pup and poor owners at least they'll be prepared infuture , I'm sure they wont be fazed re the little critters now x


----------



## pixie

Went to Thetford Forest today in the long grass!! uh oh going to be checking tonight!


----------



## DONNA

Think i'll be joining you Becky as Buddy was in long grass yesterday!

Im starting to itch just thinking about it (its like checking the kids for nits ,yuck i feel sick)


----------



## pixie

I checked Donna and she seems clear,but our main walk which is just near our house has loads of deer,we have had deer in our garden too so shall check her more often we went to Centre parks last year and my son got a tick on his back,yuck...children and dogs....worms,fleas,ticks,nits....lovely..lol


----------



## MichelleE

Oh no - now I'll have to c heck the kids hair as well just to be sure. Makes me itch just thinking about it!


----------



## Laney

Took a tick from Rocky today (itch itch scratch scratch). It was orange, so I think from reading up, its a female deer tick. We have deer around and also walk him in lots of different places, some with long grass, at weekends. He had a tick once before...following one of our walks (Shearwater Lake, Dorset) but I was stroking him and stupidly assumed this little hard round thing stuck to his hair was a sticky bud, so I pulled on it and it came away between my finger and thumb nail. I almost threw it out of panic when I saw the legs waving about (that was a black shiny one). Anyway, either the protection (frontline) was in good force or it hadn't had time to anchor properly as it came away easily.
This one today was bedded right in tight...could see no legs or head at all. I was on my own, of course (itch itch, scratch scratch). I have some tick tweezers, which I was hoping I'd never need...so I used those. I gripped at the very base and slowly turned the tweezers anticlockwise as I've read that they go in clockwise. Sure enough, out it cam after a few slow turns, all legs and head...URGGHHHH!!!! I cleaned the entry point with an alcohol swab and snipped a little hair away so I can keep a check on the wound for redness and swelling. I have sealed the tick in a small bag as I read somewhere its a good idea to keep it somewhere for 30 days in case the dog gets sick so the vet can see it. I have written the date it was removed on the bag.
Coming on here and reading this thread, I think the tick twister sounds great and have just ordered some (under £5 from eBay). The video shows it really clearly http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=badauk1
Today's tick was on the inside of Rocky's front elbow, in a little natural dip...not somewhere easy to feel and was small too. I shall remain vigilant. Happy hunting everyone!! lol


----------



## jools

I removed Dexters 2nd tick today - oh they're just gross!!! But i was amazed how easy the tick remover was to use - it came away really easy - but lots of fur got tangled as i twisted so i will trim next time before i use (hope theres not a next tie but somehow i think i'll be tick twisting for years)!!!!


----------



## sharplesfamily

sharplesfamily said:


> Last Sunday my friend visited with her 10 week old chocolate lab puppy. She hadn't had her 2nd jab so hadn't yet been out or seen other dogs and therefore wasn't at all well behaved with Luna (that's another story!). They stayed two hours. That night we got a call from them. They had just removed over 30 ticks from Holly!!!! And the next day the vet removed even more. But Luna didn't have one, so I don't think she got them from our garden but their own, as they back onto fields. And I really don't think Holly had been treated for ticks as their breeder didn't sound particularly good - if she had been treated, no way would she have got that many!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Poor Holly - all better now and fully treated. But thank goodness Luna was ok. Just goes to show these treatments are well worth the money.


Have just had a text from Holly's mum as we are meant to be meeting up tomorrow - but Holly is still inundated with ticks! Apparently the vet has never seen a puppy with so many before, despite being fully treated, so she is regularly at the vets being monitored. My friends are now having to treat their back garden and have banned Holly from going there so her toilet training has gone out the window, and the vet is treating her with the strongest stuff they have. Good job I've just bought one of those tick removers as it seems if a field is rife with the little buggers a dog is likely to get them (the ticks will obviously just die quicker). Just a warning for you all x


----------



## Kez

Took Ruby yesterday to a country fair. Just saw something above her eye and without thinking pulled it off. It was a white tick Ahhhh. It has its head and legs and was quite small so hoping shes going to be ok. Will be ordering tick removers right now, still scratching, me that is, yuk.


----------



## glitzydebs

Thanks for that link. They really are horrid. Pushca's was wiggling when the vet pulled it out. Now she has a little lump were he was feeding...yuk! It had gone red too ( the tic that is ). I am on tic alert now I know what to look for, But right on her eyelid!!! poor thing.
My vet said the same re frontline tho, so can't use both


----------



## DONNA

Ive just started a thread about a tick i found on Buddy today (plus photo) my vet has given me a new product which is a collar he said it was stronger and better then frontline? so im testing it ,my main concern is Buddys long fur and also he has lots of bathes.,is anyone else using it??


----------



## Nadhak

Clyde got a tick today - just below his eye - huge so had a good feed from him. I used a tick remover I had bought just in case - but I could not remove it - in such a sensitive area , I was pulling his lower eyelid.
I have a lovely neighbour across from me with horses and dogs and just knew she would be able to get the little blighter out - she had the O'Tom tick twisters but the tick was too engorged and she could not get a grip. SO in the end she twisted with her fingers trying her best not to squeeze so it released saliva. She got it out fully intact & before I had time to say "pop it in this ziplock bag' - she had squashed it in paper and thrown it in the fire! Ah well - just hope no repercussions for little Clyde.
I am going to ask the vet about tick prevention and will update - we are on advocate currently so need something in addition.


----------



## lola24

Nadhak said:


> Clyde got a tick today - just below his eye - huge so had a good feed from him. I used a tick remover I had bought just in case - but I could not remove it - in such a sensitive area , I was pulling his lower eyelid.
> I have a lovely neighbour across from me with horses and dogs and just knew she would be able to get the little blighter out - she had the O'Tom tick twisters but the tick was too engorged and she could not get a grip. SO in the end she twisted with her fingers trying her best not to squeeze so it released saliva. She got it out fully intact & before I had time to say "pop it in this ziplock bag' - she had squashed it in paper and thrown it in the fire! Ah well - just hope no repercussions for little Clyde.
> I am going to ask the vet about tick prevention and will update - we are on advocate currently so need something in addition.


Advantix is the best tick stuff i have used (can be used alternate fortnights to advocate during summer).

Also (an i know this as i used to do it) try not to splatter ticks (even though its so tempting) as if they are carrying disease this can be dangerous. Nail polish remover in a jar should kill them just fine (we are advised to use surgical spirit at work if you have this instead)

I hate ticks -bleurgh!!


----------



## Ollie's "mom"

Hello all, 
OlliePup and Mr Morgan spend much time in the wilderness (joke) of North Carolina, really we have a farm. They take trifexis monthly, and also have a tube of First Shield. In their "yard" I keep lime (for ticks), and dichromatous (I can neither spell nor pronounce that word -I pronounce Russian better!! I buy it at the feed & grain sore-- but you can get it on line too)
Thank for the posts. I'm was a city girl, and categorize fleas, ticks and cockroaches in the same category of plague. Ollie had one tick-- that's when I became rabid. I also had one 
I thought it was some new, unusual skin tag! Michael laughed and laughed
Some folks may think this "overkill", well ok. I don't want my boys scratching (more than they do already between his ears and allergies poor OlliePup is always itching somewhere!) is sick, and it was my cats vet that suggested the trifexis / frontline combo. Thanks to all again,
Monica


----------



## Melonypolony

Maisie our 4 month old Cockapoo brought her food back twice today. This is the first time this has happened. Her stools were a little loose and quite smelly, which is also something new. I found a tick on her this afternoon, on her left side. It took 3 pulls before I got it off. We walked in the long grassy wood at least 3 days ago, she may of got it then. Can ticks make your dog I'll ? Or could it be something else.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Melonypolony said:


> Maisie our 4 month old Cockapoo brought her food back twice today. This is the first time this has happened. Her stools were a little loose and quite smelly, which is also something new. I found a tick on her this afternoon, on her left side. It took 3 pulls before I got it off. We walked in the long grassy wood at least 3 days ago, she may of got it then. Can ticks make your dog I'll ? Or could it be something else.



I would call your vet. It could be the tick or something else. But I'd check with your vet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Melonypolony

Going to see the vet this week.. Thank you


----------



## Twinkle Toes

I've just found a tick on Ralph. The link given in the OP doesn't work for me. I don't have a tick remover but Ralph has his booster injection tomorrow at the vets. Should I wait and ask the vet to remove it for me. The tick is rather enlarged so has been there a few days I would think. Thank you.


----------



## RuthMill

Sorry no one has answered you.. I have removed ticks before so I would probably be confident to do it but I'm not sure if I would want to try to remove a really full one if I've not done it before and wouldn't want to advise you how to do it. The tool or fine tip tweezer is really only he safest way when they have been there a while to prevent the contents spilling out or back-flowing in though the skin.. 

Here is a link to tick website with more advice but I would definitely go to your vet tomorrow..

http://www.tickbitepreventionweek.org/tick-removal.html


----------



## Melonypolony

Twinkle Toes said:


> I've just found a tick on Ralph. The link given in the OP doesn't work for me. I don't have a tick remover but Ralph has his booster injection tomorrow at the vets. Should I wait and ask the vet to remove it for me. The tick is rather enlarged so has been there a few days I would think. Thank you.


 Hi there,
I hope you managed to get sorted with the tick at the vets. Sorry but only just seen your post. Melanie


----------

